# Farmen vs. Grinden



## ei8th (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Das ganze "Grind" Thema um Aion wurde ja shcon zu Genüge durchdiskutiert, ist aber immer noch ein Thema, das vor allem für Neueinsteiger interessant ist, da es für viele wohl ein großer Negativpunkt für Aion sein könnte, nach dem Motto "Ne, Aion spiel ich nicht, haste nich gehört? Da musst nur grinden".

Nachdem ich nun gerade auf der buffed startseite den Buffed Musiktip mit der Bildunterschrift "entspannt farmen" gesehen habe, hat sich mir die folgende Frage gestellt:

*"Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen "Farmen" und "Grinden", und warum wird ersterer Begriff eher im Positiven verwendet und zweiterer im Negativen?"*

Ich hab natürlich meine eigene Theorie dazu, aber mich würde interessieren, was die anderen Spieler denken. Idealerweise Leute, die schon bei WoW "gefarmt" haben, und jetzt bei Aion "grinden".


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

naja farmen ist da gezielte sammeln von einem gegenstand durch mobs killen oder pflanzen und erze suchen
grinden ist xp durch mob tötungen zu sammeln
das farmen als positiv empfunden wird stell ich jetz mal dahin


----------



## Lari (12. Oktober 2009)

Grinden = monotones Mobklopfen mit einzigem Ziel XP.
Farmen bringt Ertrag mit sich, in Form von Mats oder lass es Gold sein. Die Grenzen verwischen da ein wenig.


----------



## Vadesh (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, das liegt daran, dass viele Leute farmen über einen kürzeren Zeitraum festlegen als Grinden.

Ist ja schon ein Unterschied, ob ich nun ein paar Erze farme oder tatsächlich 50 Level grinde. (natürlich stark übertrieben)

Außerdem ist farmen nicht unbedingt positiv, denn es kann sehr schnell nerven. Und Grinden musste ich in Aion bisher nie.


----------



## todesstern (12. Oktober 2009)

grinden und fahrmen ist eigentlich das gleiche .. es heisst ja nicht das man fahrmen nur auf max stufe macht oder?

also wenn ich grinde fahrme ich auch ...... und umgekert..


----------



## ei8th (12. Oktober 2009)

Hm. Aber wenn man Mobs "grindet", geben die dann nicht auch Items und Geld? Und wenn man Mobs "farmt", ist das dann nicht ebenso stupide?

Somit wäre der einzige Unterschied, dass man beim "Farmen" nacht Items jagd und bei "Grinden" nach XP? Somit wäre der Unterschied lediglich subjektiver Natur da die eigentliche Tätigkeit gleich bleibt.

Und wie würde da dann Faction Farmen reinpassen?


----------



## Kayzu (12. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten Leute verknüpfen aber das Grinden mit dem Farmen, da man so 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt, ausser natürlich du hast das maximallevel erreicht, aber dann isses nur noch farmen.

Sprich du brauchst z.b. Mats um Schneider zu skillen, also suchst du dir Mobs aus auf deinem LVL von denen du weisst, dass die Leder droppen oder Stoff.
Somit kommst du bequem an beides ran.

Ich bin mittlerweile der persönlichen Meinung dass ich schneller lvl durch stupides grinden als Questen.
Du bekommst zwar keine Items aber wenn du n guten Spot hast und ne gescheite Klasse hast kannst du wirklich sehr schnell leveln.

Faction Grinding gibt es in AION nicht, da du keinen Rufrang brauchst. 
Lediglich Abyss Punkte farming. 
Das wäre dann das stupide Abschlachten von Gegner im Abyss


----------



## ei8th (12. Oktober 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Außerdem ist farmen nicht unbedingt positiv



Ich hab den Eindruck als würde es schon als eher positiv angesehen. Zumindest buffed scheint diese Meinung zu vertreten. Immerhin wird es mehr oder weniger als Werbe-Tagline verwendet (klar gehts eher ums entspannte als ums farmen aber dennoch...).

Zumindest habe ich bisher keine vergleichbaren Threads gelesen in denen Leute sich über das Farmen beschweren.

Liegt es am Ende vielleicht daran, dass Spieler heutzutage erwarten dass sie XP leicht, "im vorbeigehen" erhalten, und es sich nur lohnt für Items zu "arbeiten"? Sehen wir hier vielleicht einen Wandel, wo die Stufe als "Statussymbol" komplett abgeschaffen wird, und wir in 5 Jahren keine "XP" mehr in den Mainstream MMOs sehen werden? (Was eigentlich fast ein Rückschritt hin zu Ultima Online wäre...)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

hm ich denke gegen farmen sagt niemand was, weil man dazu nicht gezwungen wird
das grinden lässt sich aber manchmal nicht vermeiden
ausserdem scheinen spieler gold anstatt xp als die bessere belohnung anzusehen


----------



## ei8th (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm ich denke gegen farmen sagt niemand was, weil man dazu nicht gezwungen wird



Ah, ich glaube da kommen wir an den Knackpunkt der ganzen Sachen. D.h. also wenn ich den Abwasch machen *darf*, dann mach ich ihn gerne, auch wenns spaßigeres gibt, aber wenn ich *muss*, dann wirds auf einmal untragbar?


----------



## Gen91 (12. Oktober 2009)

Farmen: Sammeln von Gegenständen druch 1. Sammelberufe 2. Töten von Mobs
Grinden: Sammeln von Erfahrungspunkten durch                    1. Töten von Mobs

Im Prinzip sammelt man bei beidem etwas, nur farmt man meist auf max Lvl, um sich auf Raids vorzubereiten, Mats zu bekommen, etc.


----------



## Kayzu (12. Oktober 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck als würde es schon als eher positiv angesehen. Zumindest buffed scheint diese Meinung zu vertreten. Immerhin wird es mehr oder weniger als Werbe-Tagline verwendet (klar gehts eher ums entspannte als ums farmen aber dennoch...).
> 
> Zumindest habe ich bisher keine vergleichbaren Threads gelesen in denen Leute sich über das Farmen beschweren.
> 
> Liegt es am Ende vielleicht daran, dass Spieler heutzutage erwarten dass sie XP leicht, "im vorbeigehen" erhalten, und es sich nur lohnt für Items zu "arbeiten"? Sehen wir hier vielleicht einen Wandel, wo die Stufe als "Statussymbol" komplett abgeschaffen wird, und wir in 5 Jahren keine "XP" mehr in den Mainstream MMOs sehen werden? (Was eigentlich fast ein Rückschritt hin zu Ultima Online wäre...)



Also ich kann mich nich gut an Classic WoW erinnern wo du wirklich hart arbeiten musstest bis lvl 60. Oder dann zu Anfangs BC auf 70 zu kommen wars auch noch nicht wirklich easy.

Nur wenn ich nach 5 Jahren WoW mit AION vergleiche, sind die XP die du in WOW bekommst hast wirklich gut in der Hintern gesteckt gewesen.
In Aion musst du wirklich sehr viel mehr dafür tun um aufzusteigen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

ei8th schrieb:


> Ah, ich glaube da kommen wir an den Knackpunkt der ganzen Sachen. D.h. also wenn ich den Abwasch machen *darf*, dann mach ich ihn gerne, auch wenns spaßigeres gibt, aber wenn ich *muss*, dann wirds auf einmal untragbar?



ja das kann schon gut sein
die belohnung sieht ja auch dementsprechend anders aus
wenn du darfst aber nicht musst bekommst du geld
wenn du musst hast du immerhin erfahrung fürs leben gesammelt aber damit scheint niemand was anfangen zu können^^


----------



## Deadwool (12. Oktober 2009)

15x die selben Mobs killen für XP = grinden
15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops = farmen
15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops + weils ein NPC so will = questen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (12. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP = grinden
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops = farmen
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops + weils ein NPC so will = questen
> 
> ...



You, Sir, are a Winner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub besser kann mans kaum ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (12. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP = grinden
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops = farmen
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops + weils ein NPC so will = questen
> 
> ...



jupp...


----------



## mvposse (12. Oktober 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich nich gut an Classic WoW erinnern wo du wirklich hart arbeiten musstest bis lvl 60. Oder dann zu Anfangs BC auf 70 zu kommen wars auch noch nicht wirklich easy.
> 
> Nur wenn ich nach 5 Jahren WoW mit AION vergleiche, sind die XP die du in WOW bekommst hast wirklich gut in der Hintern gesteckt gewesen.
> In Aion musst du wirklich sehr viel mehr dafür tun um aufzusteigen.


zeig mir wo ich xp im hintern gesteck bekommme bei wow? 

link,quelle?????

hätte ein link xD Questhelper


----------



## Mikehoof (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern Gold + Pflanzen gefarmt weil ich meinem Levelpartner nicht enteilen möchte :-) Farmen ist für mich das sammeln von Gegenständen bzw. Rohstoffen.


----------



## Rygel (12. Oktober 2009)

die frage des TE wurde ja schon mehrfach beantwortet.



Deadwool schrieb:


> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP = grinden
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops = farmen
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops + weils ein NPC so will = questen
> 
> ...



klingt dumm, ist aber so. bekommt man als spieler eine aufgabe + belohnung in form von xp, spielwährung und/oder items ist man motivierter als dumm drauf zu kloppen. kann keiner bestreiten, oder? punkt 3 hat man sich bei NCS schön einfach gemacht: in nem kleinen radius zu jedem mob findet man nen NPC mit der dazugehörigen "töte 15 x diesen mob"-aufgabe.


----------



## ensy (12. Oktober 2009)

ich habe auch schon tolle leute kennengelernt die haben "grinden" als flächenschaden verstanden und haben um ihr leben geschworen das es so ist wen sie heute noch leben wundert es mich arg ;-)


das wort "grinden" gibt es seit mmo's gibt ich bin 2000 dazugestossen und fragte mich auch was ein englischer spieler mit grinden meinte.... aber grinden ist nichts anderes als mobs raussuchen wo wenig life haben und wenig schaden machen um alleinig sein level zu pushen was die mobs dropen spielt keine rolle


farmen ist alleinig nur dazu da um geld zu verdienen oder etwas erarbeiten was man selber profielt schlägt.... man tötet also bestimmte gegner wo diese bestimmte drops haben oder man rennt gegende ab wo erze oder kräuter gibt.... farmen wurde in wow geboren davor in star wars galaxies wo ich spielte musste man eigendlich nur noch farmen aber jeder nannte es coll kommt von collecting und bedeutet sammeln auf deutsch.....


ich denke jedes game hat ihre eigene sprache auf eu servern herschen wieder andere sprachausdrücke als auf den deutschen von land zu land unterschiedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Presidente_ (12. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> die frage des TE wurde ja schon mehrfach beantwortet.
> 
> 
> 
> klingt dumm, ist aber so. bekommt man als spieler eine aufgabe + belohnung in form von xp, spielwährung und/oder items ist man motivierter als dumm drauf zu kloppen. kann keiner bestreiten, oder? punkt 3 hat man sich bei NCS schön einfach gemacht: in nem kleinen radius zu jedem mob findet man nen NPC mit der dazugehörigen "töte 15 x diesen mob"-aufgabe.



Klingt gar nicht dumm. Du hast recht - im Prinzip ist leveln ein einem MMO immer farmen bzw. grinden. 90% der Quests verkaufen es einem nur anders.


----------



## ei8th (12. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> die frage des TE wurde ja schon mehrfach beantwortet.



War eigentlich weniger eine konkrete Frage als vielmehr ein Mittel dazu, mal verschiedene Meinungen dazu zu hören.


----------



## Vicarion (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Möchte hierzu auch meinen Senf abgeben:

- farmen, wie schon einige male erwähnt, empfinde ich als freiwillig um zB Geld zu verdienen, spezielle Gegenstände zu bekommen etc.

- grinden hingegen ist, wiederum nach meinem Empfinden, das stupide töten von Mobs für EP - ohne ein Ziel od. ähnliches (und ja, auch eine Quest wie töte 20 hiervon empfinde ich als eine Zielvorgabe "... nur noch einen JUHUUUU!!")

daher ziehe ich stupide Quests dem Grinden vor!

Jedoch jedem das seine, VIEL SPASS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (12. Oktober 2009)

So, jetz mal Nägel mit Köpfen:

Jeder weiss was ne Farm ist und was der Begriff "Farmer" bedeutet. Farmen heisst im Prinzip nichts anderes als "abernten". Das mach ich wenn ich Rohstoffe oder droppende Sachen sammle.

Der Begriff "Grind" heisst eigentlich wörtlich übersetzt ""Plackerei", und die empfindet man nun halt mal beim sinnlosen Mobkloppen, auch wenns dabei XP-Punkte gibt, man fühlt sich mit Sinn in Form einer Quest einfach besser dabei, zumal die ja auch XP gibt.


----------



## Bläcky2 (12. Oktober 2009)

El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Klingt gar nicht dumm. Du hast recht - im Prinzip ist leveln ein einem MMO immer farmen bzw. grinden. 90% der Quests verkaufen es einem nur anders.



Trotzdem ist es für viele (mich eingeschlossen) etwas anderes eine quest zu machen als einfach stupide immer und immer wieder nur mobs zu töten . Wieso das ganzen mobs kloppen nicht schön verpacken ? 

Gibt ja einige die es richtig machen , klar gibts in wow auch viele simplen quests aber es gibt auch genug witzige quest wenn man zb einen roboter bedienen muss , sachen einsammeln , bomben auf irgendwas werfen , transport quests usw . Oder einige quests in Warhammer waren auch gut oder besser witzig wenn man zb zwerge in ein fass stecken muss und von einer anhöhe schmeißen soll , bomben von einer brücke schubsen auf orcs die unten kämpfen oder einfach irgendwen mit einer dicken kanone wegschießen.

Das waren nur einige beispiele und sowas macht man doch einfach lieber und erfreut sich mehr daran als einfach stumpf auf mobs zu kloppen. 

Ich brauche einfach einen antreiber der mich durch die gegend schickt , ich finde es heutzutage einfach arm wenn man die leute zum grinden vörmlich zwingt.. klar werden jetzt wieder einige leute sagen "es gibt doch quests wie sand am meer" , die habe ich aber leider nicht gefunden . Ich habe bissl gequestet , dann wieder berufe geskillt von dem geld was ich dadurch bekommen habe usw und trotzdem hat man immer nur eine handvoll quests ab stufe 20 und man kommt nur schleppend vorran , was ja nicht sonderlich schlimm ist wenn ich einfach mehrere optionen habe zb :

- questen durch pvp 
- genug quests und gebiete das ich selber entscheiden kann was ich mache
- vielleicht ep durch erkunden , jeden kleinsten winkel erkunden , rarmobs töten usw
- grinden (aber gut das kann man eh in jedem mmo machen wenn es einem spaß macht)

Aion ist nen sehr gutes Spiel aber bevor dieser patch nicht kommt in dem die questexp angehoben werden und ich hoffe auch ab stufe 20 werd ich erstmal pausieren .


----------



## Norjena (12. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt zwischen farmen und grinden eigentlich keinen Unterschied.

Das ist wie mit dem Fassbier, rein chemisch gesehen, ist Bier frisch vom Faß zu 100% das selbe wie Bier aus der Flasche, von 100 Personen werden jedoch 90 angeben das Bier vom Fass besser schmeckt, rein theoretisch kann es aber garnicht anders schmecken (und tut es auch nicht).

Farmen ist das selbe wie grinden, man kloppt Mobs für ein bestimmtes Ziel, beim "farmen" wie in WoW sind es Mats, Gold oder "rnd Drops" etc in Aion sind es beim lvln EP, Mats, Kinah und "rnd Drops", sobald wir alle auf max lvl sind, fallen die EP weg, das grinden ist das selbe (nur haben wir dann einen Anreiz weniger), aber wird es wieder als "farmen" bezeichnet und nicht mehr als schlecht dahingestellt. 

Kurios nicht wahr?


----------



## gorbszn (12. Oktober 2009)

Ein für allemal: Questen verpackt das grinden, RICHTIG. Es hebt die stupide Tätigkeit des Mob tötens in einen Kontext, zum Beispiel in eine Story. Es gibt dem Spieler eine Aufgabe, die aus mehr besteht als "nur noch 250 mobs und 3 millionen EP bis ich 1 level up habe"...die meisten westlichen MMO-Spieler mögen das Questen. 

Wenn Questen also Grinden in "schön verpackt" ist, wieso packt NcSoft ihren Questcontent in Klopapier bzw. 6 Jahre alte Tageszeitungen, anstatt in buntem glitzernden Geschenkpapier?
Warum kopiert man einfach nur das uralte "Töte X, Sammle Y" Questdesign wie man es aus WoW und Konsorten kennt?
Wieso klatschen soviele Leute noch Applaus?


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. Oktober 2009)

gorbszn schrieb:


> Ein für allemal: Questen verpackt das grinden, RICHTIG. Es hebt die stupide Tätigkeit des Mob tötens in einen Kontext, zum Beispiel in eine Story. Es gibt dem Spieler eine Aufgabe, die aus mehr besteht als "nur noch 250 mobs und 3 millionen EP bis ich 1 level up habe"...die meisten westlichen MMO-Spieler mögen das Questen.
> 
> Wenn Questen also Grinden in "schön verpackt" ist, wieso packt NcSoft ihren Questcontent in Klopapier bzw. 6 Jahre alte Tageszeitungen, anstatt in buntem glitzernden Geschenkpapier?
> Warum kopiert man einfach nur das uralte "Töte X, Sammle Y" Questdesign wie man es aus WoW und Konsorten kennt?
> Wieso klatschen soviele Leute noch Applaus?



Nicht jeder muss das Rad neu erfinden. Quests dienen dazu den Maxlvl zu erreichen, und man ist es gewohnt das man dafür meist was sammeln oder töten muss. Oder kommt bei dir der Chef morgens rein und sagt: Heute machen wir was andres als am PC arbeiten, wir sind heute mal Sozial und gehn den Spielplatz putzen, und gibt dir dafür Belohnungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gorbszn (12. Oktober 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder muss das Rad neu erfinden. Quests dienen dazu den Maxlvl zu erreichen, und man ist es gewohnt das man dafür meist was sammeln oder töten muss. Oder kommt bei dir der Chef morgens rein und sagt: Heute machen wir was andres als am PC arbeiten, wir sind heute mal Sozial und gehn den Spielplatz putzen, und gibt dir dafür Belohnungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, man muss nicht das Rad neu erfinden. Man muss nur als Entwickler die Konsequenzen tragen: Wer sich auf dem hart umkämpften Spielemarkt behaupten will, der muss mit Innovationen glänzen oder kann meinetwegen auch vorhandene Sachen verbessern, aber NICHT einfach nur das Schlechte, den "Standard", kopieren. Natürlich KANN er, aber ich applaudiere nicht für Scheisse und die breite Masse der Kunden empfindet früher oder später genauso. Wenn die Aion Blase platzt und die ersten Servermerges kommen, kann ich mich ja selber quoten.

Zu dem hirnverbrannten Vergleich mit meinem Chef: Nein das würde er nicht tun. Allerdings lässt es schon tief blicken, dass du ausgerechnet Aion spielen mit Arbeiten vergleichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Da es in der Bildzeitung keine Wirtschaftsseite gibt, bin ich mal so gütig und erklär dir wie das funktioniert:
Du vergleichst Spielen mit arbeiten in der Wirtschaftswelt. Das sind allerdings Äpfel und Birnen, die du da vergleichst. Auf der Arbeit bin ich Arbeitnehmer und muss die von meinem Chef geforderte Leistung erbringen, damit ich mein Gehalt bekomme und nich gefeuert werde. Mein Chef wiederrum muss die Arbeitnehmer bezahlen und einen Haufen Rechnungen. Damit er das kann ist es wichtig, dass sein Unternehmen läuft und Geld einbringt, und nicht das seine Arbeitnehmer draussen rumlaufen und irgendnen Scheiss machen. Als Spieler eines MMO wiederrum bin ich Kunde, der UNTERHALTEN werden will und empfange bestimmte Leistungen. Bin ich zufrieden verlänge ich das Abo, falls nicht kündige ich. So einfach ist das.

PS: Das Schild in deinem Avatar solltest du vielleicht selber mal beachten. So kommt das eher satirisch rüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (12. Oktober 2009)

Streng genommen ist der Ablauf bei beidem EXAKT der gleiche. Du schnappst Dir einen Mob, haust ihn tot und schnappst Dir den naechsten. Beim Farmen tut man dieses meist mit dem Hintergedanken auf gewisse Items X oder vllt. sogar Gold (bei Humanoiden).

Klassisches Grinden ist frei davon. Man klatscht einen Mob nach dem anderen, ungeachtet des Loots. Das bleibt einfach liegen. Moeglichst schnell moeglichst viele Mobs hauen um den XP pro Zeit Faktor hoch zu halten.


----------



## Stancer (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin ich froh wenn der Probemonat endlich rum ist und die ganzen "Grind"-Whiner weg sind. Dann ist endlich ende mit dem rumgeheule von wegen "Grinden"


----------



## Rygel (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bin ich froh wenn der Probemonat endlich rum ist und die ganzen "Grind"-Whiner weg sind. Dann ist endlich ende mit dem rumgeheule von wegen "Grinden"



das ändert leider nichts an der tatsache an sich. das grinden wird in foren immer thema bleiben und im spiel wird auch jeden tag 327 x nach grind-gruppen gesucht. nach dem probemonat wird sich zeigen wieviele spieler das langfristig mitmachen möchten. ich finde SO kann man blizz jedenfalls nicht vom thron stoßen...


----------



## TheAlexiel (13. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich finde SO kann man blizz jedenfalls nicht vom thron stoßen...



Und das muss NCSoft aus welchem Grund schaffen? Das solche Versuche nach hinten los gehen, hat man in der Vergangenheit gesehen (siehe AoC und WAR). Es soll auch Spiele geben die von einer "kleinen" Community leben. Und genauso soll es Spieler geben denen das recht ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt derzeit genug MMORPGs auf dem Markt und wenn einem eines nicht gefällt ist das doch ok...warum man dann versucht krampfhaft das Spiel schlecht zu reden, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (13. Oktober 2009)

Letzenendes sieht es doch so aus, das die Entwickler es schaffen sollten/müssten ein Spiel herzustellen da sowohl Grind-Freunde als auch Quest-Freunde gleichermassen bedient. Und ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich finde Questen auch toll aber auch das Grinden an sich. 

Das Questen ist toll wegen der erzählten Geschichte im Spiel (aber nicht wenn es langweilig daher gesabbelt wird und man nach der 10ten Quest schon keine Lust mehr hat es zu lesen. Da denke ich mir dann, kannst direkt leveln ohne zwischendurch zum NPC rennen zumüssen. Was man eigentlich doch macht um seine Taschen zu leeren *grübel*^^). 

Das Grinden find ich toll, weil ich nie besser leute kennengelernt hab als beim Grinden. Die meisten Questsysteme sind doch so ausgelegt das man alles solo machen kann. Ab und zu gibt es dann eine Gruppequest, die aber nie den Zusammenhalt schafft wie beim Grinden (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung nicht).

Und ich sehe es so, das man während des Levelns, kaum bis garnicht farmt. Berufeskillen geht bei mir immer nebenher bzw wird bei Max level nachgeskillt. Von daher stellt sich für mich nie die Frage: Farmen vs. Grinden. Farmen is das, was beim leveln das Grinden war. 

Was ich eigentlich sagen will: Ich Queste nicht, ich grinde nicht, ich farme nicht. Ich level meinen Char, hab Spass dabei neue Freunde kennenzulernen und in die Spielwelt für ein paar Stunden die Woche einzutauchen.

So Long


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> das ändert leider nichts an der tatsache an sich. das grinden wird in foren immer thema bleiben und im spiel wird auch jeden tag 327 x nach grind-gruppen gesucht. nach dem probemonat wird sich zeigen wieviele spieler das langfristig mitmachen möchten. ich finde SO kann man blizz jedenfalls nicht vom thron stoßen...



Und warum sollten sie das wollen ? 

Ich erinner aber nochmal gern an die Aussage von NCSoft : "Langfristig wolle man die Nr. 2 auf dem MMORPG-Markt werden". Die wissen genau, das kein Spiel jemals an WoW rankommen kann was Spielerzahlen betrifft.

Es wird kein Spiel mehr einen derartigen Erfolg wie Wow verbuchen können. WoW kam zur rechten Zeit und der Markt war damals noch recht überschaubar. Selbst Blizz neues noch geheimes MMO wird denke ich nicht an den Erfolg von WoW anknüpfen können.


----------



## Yaggoth (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die wissen genau, das kein Spiel jemals an WoW rankommen kann was Spielerzahlen betrifft.
> 
> ...
> 
> Es wird kein Spiel mehr einen derartigen Erfolg wie Wow verbuchen können.




Oha... kein Spiel wird jemals...

evtl wirst du in 10 Jahren nochmal über so einen Satz lachen, oder womöglich in 60 jahren deine Kinder... aber irgendwer wird sich darüber scheckig lachen ;-)

Niemand benötigt daheim einen Computer.

Niemand wird über 512KB Speicher nutzen können.

so oder so ähnlich dachte man vor nen "paar" Jahren auch noch...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. Oktober 2009)

Gestern hab ich mich halb Tot gelacht... Im SNG-Channel schrieb einer: "Suche Grind-grp für Nochsana!" Soweit sind wir also schon? Nochsana ist eine Instanz! Hat der Herr damals in WoW etwa auch geschrieben: "Suche Grind-grp für Halle der Stürme!" Ich glaube die Wenigsten wissen überhaupt was sie da von sich lassen...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Selbst Blizz neues noch geheimes MMO wird denke ich nicht an den Erfolg von WoW anknüpfen können.



Doch wird es; aber nur wenn Blizzard anbietet seine alten WoW-80er (bzw 85er *gg*) ins neue Universum zu transen. Wenn die Blizz-fanboys plötzlich wieder gezwungen werden "neu" anzufangen, also zu Leveln ("aaaahhhh!!!") wirds wohl scheitern ^^


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja noch mehr Spieler als WoW zu haben würde ein noch größerer Einheitsbrei und Massenverkostung bedeuten als es WoW ohnehin schon ist. Mehr Oberflächlichkeit, noch einfacheres Spielprinzip bei noch grösseren Belohnungen. 

Je komplexer/schwerer/mehr Spieltiefe ein Spiel hat desto weniger Spieler das ist Fakt. So lautet die Regel im MMORPG Genre, ohne jetzt die wirkliche Spielqualität zu berücksichtigen.

Und liest man sich mal das durch was Blizz bisher über das neue MMO verraten hat trifft dies genau zu. Das Spiel soll noch einfacher werden, die Belohnungen noch grösser so das die Zielgruppe vermutlich 6-99 Jahre lautet. Ein Spiel für die ganze Familie.....
Und ich vermute stark den Wechsel auf den Free to play Sektor. Anders kann das Ziel von Blizz "mehr Spieler als WoW" meiner Meinung nach nicht erreicht werden.

WoW hatte wie gesagt viele Dinge die einfach passten. Warcraft 1-3, Diablo, Internetflatrates, enormes Werbebudget.... das kam alles zusammen. WoW wäre nicht einmal halb so erfolgreich hätte es vorher kein Warcraft gegeben !

Das neue MMO aber spielt in einem völlig neuem Universum und der einzige Vorteil, den Blizz da hat ist die Marke "Blizzard"


----------



## Æzørt (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und liest man sich mal das durch was Blizz bisher über das neue MMO verraten hat trifft dies genau zu. Das Spiel soll noch einfacher werden, die Belohnungen noch grösser so das die Zielgruppe vermutlich 6-99 Jahre lautet. Ein Spiel für die ganze Familie.....


 hello kitty online ist 1. schon drausen 2. nich von blizzard XD


----------



## La Saint (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach: Das eine kann man machen, das andere muß man machen.

Farmen ist das gezielte Sammeln von Rohstoffen, Geld oder Marken. Dazu wird man aber nicht gezwungen. In fast allen Spielen sind Handwerksberufe optional. Ausrüstung droppt auch bei den Bossen, man muß also nicht unbedingt Marken sammeln.

Grinden in einem Grindspiel ist dagegen die einzige Möglichkeit, den Char zu leveln. Stupide Stunde für Stunde die gleichen Mobs umhauen um XP zu bekommen. Das ist kein Spielen mehr, das ist nervtötend.

Wobei man aber ehrlicherweise zugeben muß, Questen ist letztendlich auch Grinden. Aber zumindest angenehm verpackt. Statt für 5000 Exp 50 Mobs zu killen, reist man von A nach B, killed 15 Mobs, reist nach C um die erbeuteten Schwänze abzuliefern und dann zurück nach A um sich die 5000 Exp abzuholen. Beides dauert gleich lang. Warum wohl befinden sich Questmobs immer in Gegenden, in die man weder teleportieren noch fliegen kann? Aber beim Questen hat man wenigstens das Gefühl, man hätte etwas geleistet. Grinden dagegen könnte auch ein Bot. Und in vielen Spielen ist das auch so ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. Oktober 2009)

Also das letzte "moderne" MMO bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte dass es ohne Grinden nicht geht war Archlord. Dort musste man wirklich grinden, und es ist völlig zurecht im Westen gefloppt. Bei Aion kann ich diese ganze Diskussion allerdings echt nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht sind viele Spieler heutzutage wirklich verweichlicht...
Spätestens wenn die Quest-XP erhöht wird kräht doch eh kein Hahn mehr dannach...


----------



## Rygel (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Je komplexer/schwerer/mehr Spieltiefe ein Spiel hat desto weniger Spieler das ist Fakt. So lautet die Regel im MMORPG Genre, ohne jetzt die wirkliche Spielqualität zu berücksichtigen.


für dumm verkaufen kann man die spielerschaft allerdings auch nicht wenn das spielprinzip zuuu easy ist. wenn der reiz des neuen bei aion weg ist und der alltags-grind eintreten würde, könnte man sicher vielen spielern good-bye sagen. aus dem einfachen grund weil andere spiele da ein flüssigeres leveln per quests bieten. wer diese schon gespielt hat wird das zwangsläufig schnell vermissen.



La schrieb:


> 1.) Der Unterschied ist ganz einfach: Das eine kann man machen, das andere muß man machen.
> ...
> 2.) Grinden in einem Grindspiel ist dagegen die einzige Möglichkeit, den Char zu leveln. Stupide Stunde für Stunde die gleichen Mobs umhauen um XP zu bekommen. Das ist kein Spielen mehr, das ist nervtötend.


1.) was davon auf aion zutrifft muss ich noch herausfinden.

2.) ich habe mal sacred1 gespielt. da hat man dann abend um abend damit zugebracht an den selben orten die selben mobs zu vermöbeln. (nebenbei: weiß jemand was ein "geisterklo" ist *G*?) nach 3 abenden war bei mir ende. spaß und motivation waren weg.


----------



## TheAlexiel (13. Oktober 2009)

Mhhh aus irgendeinen Grund muss ich gerade an Diablo I + II denken. Eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele überhaupt. Und wer weiss noch was man da machen musste um im Level zu steigen? Na? Na? Richtig! Grinden. Und trotzdem haben es genug Leute gespielt und sich sogar "Wettkämpfe" gliefert, wer zuerst auf 99 ist.

Wie ich schon schrieb, ist es egal ob jemand Aion wegen dem Grindsystem mag oder nicht . Es gibt mehr als genug Alternativen (P2P sowie F2P) wo für einen das dabei ist, was einem Spaß macht.


----------



## Roy1971 (13. Oktober 2009)

TheAlexiel schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, ist es egal ob jemand Aion wegen dem Grindsystem mag oder nicht . Es gibt mehr als genug Alternativen (P2P sowie F2P) wo für einen das dabei ist, was einem Spaß macht.


Richtig.... aber es gibt halt immer wieder Leute, die Ihre Meinung anderen "aufzwingen" müssen. Grinden... Farmen... Questen.... ist doch alles egal. Solang es spass macht. Und wems kein spass macht, spielt was anderes. 

Ich persönlicht finde diese "Grinden-Diskussion" sowas von übertrieben...., egal welches MMORPG ich spiele, irgendwo mach ich doch immer das gleiche... Mob´s umkloppen. Und obs nun grinden, farmen oder questen heißt. Im Endeffekt mach ich das gleiche. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Über Questmangel kann ich mich im übrigen nicht beklagen... mag daran liegen, dass ich nicht nur 15 Mobs der Marke x für die Quest umhauen, sondern viele Mobs mitnehme, die bei mir auf dem weg liegen. Naja, gibt halt XP, Gegenstände zum verhöken und nebenbei hat man mal das Glück, den einen oder anderen raren/seltenen Gegenstand abzugreifen. Hat zur Folge, dass der Zeitaufwand für ne Quest halt mehr ist... aber was soll´s. Bei knapp 1,5 Mio Kinhar und ner supi Rüssi für meinen LV 25 Char will ich mal nicht meckern. 

Und wer gerade bei Aion damit ein Problem hat, Mobs umzukloppen, spielt halt was anderes. Es wird niemand gezwungen, Aion zu spielen. Und ich hoffe, dass Aion so bleibt, wie es ist. Kleine Änderungen... OK. Aber mehr auf keinen Fall. Sonst endet es wie im großen Genrekollegen und das mag ich persönlich nicht. Da es mir beim Genrekollegen nicht mehr gefallen hat, bin ich auch weg ohne groß zu meckern. Bei zigtausend Mitspielern kann man es eh nie allen recht machen.... hier kann auch jeder gehen.


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2009)

Dem Grinden wird ja vorgeworfen das es stupide und langweilig ist... aber im ernst : Wer empfindet bei einem Boss, den man zuvor bereits 5mal gelegt hat noch Spass/Spannung oder eine HErausforderung ?

Hab damals zu Release WoW gespielt und fand Molten Core bereits langweilig, nachdem wir Ragna zum 2. mal erledigt hatten. Aber trotzdem gingen wir danach noch weitere 10-15mal rein. Später ging ich dazu über nebenbei zu lesen, Fernsehen zu gucken oder zu essen und hab mehr oder weniger blind auf die Tasten gedrückt, hat ja trotzdem funktioniert.

Und wer sagt "Grind ist Zwang" "Farmen nicht" der lügt. Ich meine schaut euch WoW an. Was kann man denn gross machen, wenn man nichts "grinden" will ? Wie weit komme ich denn, wenn ich keine Instanzen besuche ? Man muss immer irgendetwas aufbringen um voran zu kommen. 
Das leveln als Zwang angesehen wird kommt mir bei den Leuten eher wie eine "Ich will alles geschenkt haben"-Mentalität vor. Alles haben wollen aber nichts dafür tun. Und komisch : Genau das gleiche sagt man heute auch über die Jugend. MMO Communities... ein Spiegelbild der Gesellschaft


----------



## La Saint (13. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> 2.) ich habe mal sacred1 gespielt. da hat man dann abend um abend damit zugebracht an den selben orten die selben mobs zu vermöbeln. (nebenbei: weiß jemand was ein "geisterklo" ist *G*?) nach 3 abenden war bei mir ende. spaß und motivation waren weg.



Ah, Sacred1. Welch unheiliges Game. Der geistige Vater von AoC. Nicht was Spielwelt oder Spieltiefe betrifft, sondern BPM (Bugs per minute) oder APS (Abstürze pro Spiel). Erst AoC hat Sacred vom Thron des kostenpflichtigen bunt verpackten Industriemülls gestoßen.

Sacred war auf gewissen Weise schon innovativ. Vor dem Speichern hatte man noch ein Schwert in der Hand, anschließend einen Stuhl (!). Da half nur Neuinstallieren. Wenn Installieren durch den radikalen Kopierschutz überhaupt möglich war. Geschätzte 20% der Käufer konnten das Spiel nämlich direkt in die Mülltonne werfen, weil es sich nicht installieren ließ. 

Tja, und anschließend war man froh, wenn man ein Savegame hatte. Was nicht selbstverständlich war, denn Ascaron brauchte für ein Savegame 39 Megabyte. Nichts hatte mich mehr überrascht, als die Meldung, meine Platte sei voll. Vermutlich haben die das Spiel als Grafik gespeichert. Nur zum Vergleich, Oblivion, was in Komplexität und Umfang Sacred sicherlich in Nichts nachstand, benötigte für ein Savegame 3 MB.

Na ja, nur Gutes über die Toten. Ascaron ist ja den verdienten Weg gegangen, nämlich den Bach runter. Jetzt blicke ich natürlich mit freudiger Erwartung auf Funcom. Vielleicht nehmen die sich ja ein Beispiel dran ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Ah, Sacred1. Welch unheiliges Game. Der geistige Vater von AoC. Nicht was Spielwelt oder Spieltiefe betrifft, sondern BPM (Bugs per minute) oder APS (Abstürze pro Spiel). Erst AoC hat Sacred from Thron des kostenpflichtigen bunt verpackten Industriemülls gestoßen.
> 
> Sacred war auf gewissen Weise schon innovativ. Vor dem Speichern hatte man noch ein Schwert in der Hand, anschließend einen Stuhl (!). Da half nur Neuinstallieren. Wenn Installieren durch den radikalen Kopierschutz überhaupt möglich war. Geschätzte 20% der Käufer konnten das Spiel nämlich direkt in die Mülltonne werfen, weil es sich nicht installieren ließ.
> 
> ...



Du hast AoC auch nur zu Release gespielt und glaubst das Spiel ist immer noch so Bugverseucht oder ?

Ich rate dir dringend schau mal wieder rein... aber ohne Vorurteile. AoC ist mittlerweile gut spielbar und ein gutes und solides MMORPG !


----------



## Roy1971 (13. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Ah, Sacred1. Welch unheiliges Game. Der geistige Vater von AoC. Nicht was Spielwelt oder Spieltiefe betrifft, sondern BPM (Bugs per minute) oder APS (Abstürze pro Spiel). Erst AoC hat Sacred from Thron des kostenpflichtigen bunt verpackten Industriemülls gestoßen.
> 
> Sacred war auf gewissen Weise schon innovativ. Vor dem Speichern hatte man noch ein Schwert in der Hand, anschließend einen Stuhl (!). Da half nur Neuinstallieren. Wenn Installieren durch den radikalen Kopierschutz überhaupt möglich war. Geschätzte 20% der Käufer konnten das Spiel nämlich direkt in die Mülltonne werfen, weil es sich nicht installieren ließ.
> 
> ...



Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun.... richtig!!!! NIX!!!!! 
Back to topic pls.


----------



## Roy1971 (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du hast AoC auch nur zu Release gespielt und glaubst das Spiel ist immer noch so Bugverseucht oder ?
> 
> Ich rate dir dringend schau mal wieder rein... aber ohne Vorurteile. AoC ist mittlerweile gut spielbar und ein gutes und solides MMORPG !



Nicht ärgern. Lasaint hat bei erscheinen von AOC schon das Forum unsicher gemacht und naja, sagen wir mal freundlich "Halbwissen" von sich gegeben. Geb ich nix drauf....


----------



## ikarus275 (13. Oktober 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun.... richtig!!!! NIX!!!!!
> Back to topic pls.


Der gute Mann ist halt immer noch nicht drüber weg.. Habt Verständnis, die 50 Eur damals haben ihn hart getroffen. Hat er solange dran gespart...


----------



## La Saint (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du hast AoC auch nur zu Release gespielt und glaubst das Spiel ist immer noch so Bugverseucht oder ?
> 
> Ich rate dir dringend schau mal wieder rein... aber ohne Vorurteile. AoC ist mittlerweile gut spielbar und ein gutes und solides MMORPG !



Danke für den sachlichen Reply. Deswegen schnell noch ein paar Worte zu AoC. Auch wenn es nicht mein Spiel ist (Komplettinstanzierung, Craftingsystem, Pvp-Handling), so glaube ich trotzdem gern, daß es inzwischen solide geworden ist. Andere haben mir das auch bestätigt.

Aber AoC ist garnicht das Problem. Funcom ist es. Noch nie in der Spielebranche ist so eine eiskalt geplante, strategisch perfekt organisierte und skrupellos abgewickelte Abzockaktion durchgeführt worden wie mit dem Release von AoC. Das war nicht die übliche Übertreibung einer Marketingabteilung, das war Gewinnmaximierung hart am Rande zur Wirtschaftskriminalität. 

Sie haben es mit Anarchy Online so gemacht, sie haben es mit Age of Conan wieder so gemacht, und mit ihrem nächsten MMORPG werden sie es genauso machen. Nämlich ein paar hunderttausend Spielern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen und ohne Gegenleistung ein paar Millionen einsacken.

Das ist kein Versehen, auch keine höhere Gewalt, das ist ein Firmenkonzept. Und so etwas muß bekämpft werden. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Roy1971 (13. Oktober 2009)

La schrieb:


> Danke für den sachlichen Reply. Deswegen schnell noch ein paar Worte zu AoC. Auch wenn es nicht mein Spiel ist (Komplettinstanzierung, Craftingsystem, Pvp-Handling), so glaube ich trotzdem gern, daß es inzwischen solide geworden ist. Andere haben mir das auch bestätigt.
> 
> Aber AoC ist garnicht das Problem. Funcom ist es. Noch nie in der Spielebranche ist so eine eiskalt geplante, strategisch perfekt organisierte und skrupellos abgewickelte Abzockaktion durchgeführt worden wie mit dem Release von AoC. Das war nicht die übliche Übertreibung einer Marketingabteilung, das war Gewinnmaximierung hart am Rande zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht schon wieder und ganz besonders nicht hier in diesem Forum. Hier gehts um Aion .... A... i.... o.... n.... nicht um AoC und Funcom.
Ein Kommentar lohnt sich bei diesem Beitrag eh nicht...... Lasaint hat doch nur auf eine Vorlage in diese Richtung gewartet....


----------



## ei8th (13. Oktober 2009)

Ah herrlich wie man hier schön auf drei Seiten komprimiert sehen kann wie ein Thread von sachlich zu Flame über Offtopic und zurück geht. Anatomie eines Forenbeitrags.


----------



## kicks (13. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du hast AoC auch nur zu Release gespielt und glaubst das Spiel ist immer noch so Bugverseucht oder ?
> 
> Ich rate dir dringend schau mal wieder rein... aber ohne Vorurteile. AoC ist mittlerweile gut spielbar und ein gutes und solides MMORPG !




Doch, ist es leider. Mit ein Grund weshalb ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe nach einem Jahr Warten auf Besserung. Insgesamt ist AoC sogar noch schlimmer geworden, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.

Zu WoW und ob es noch einmal ein kostenpflichtiges MMO schaffen kann diesen Erfolg zu haben. Meiner Meinung nach nicht, weil bei WoW viele Dinge zusammengekommen sind, die es so nie mehr geben wird.

-der Release von WoW fiel etwa in die Zeit, in der Flatrates preiswert und für jeden erschwinglich geworden sind - eine Grundvorrausetzung zum Spielen von MMORGs, nämlich überschaubare Kosten unabhängig von der Spieldauer zu haben, plus eine stabile und schnelle Verbinung um überhaupt vernünftig spielen zu können

-Blizzard hatte im Vorfeld mit jedem Spiel, das sie released haben sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Sehr gute Spiele ohne Bugs mit hoher Qualität.

-Das Universum von Warcraft war durch die Spiele Warcraft den Offline PC Spielern bekannt und ein Sequel in Form eines anderen Spiels in einem solchen Universum für diese Spieler daher sehr interessant.

-WoW lief auf jedem Computer, so dass jeder der es spielen wollte auch tun konnte ohne vorher neue Hrdware kaufen zu müssen.

-Für Neueinsteiger insbesondere Wenigspieler (Casuals) mit unregelmässigen Onlinezeiten wurde der Zugang zum Spiel durch hohen Soloanteil vereinfacht, etwas das es bis daher in keinem MMORG in der Form gegeben hat.

Diese Vorraussetzungen wird es für kein zweites MMORG wieder geben. Es gibt keine neue Spielerklientel, wie die der Offline Spieler zu WoW Beginn, die man neu dazugewinnen kann. Es wird keine so durchschlagende Änderung so schnell noch einmal kommen wie mit den Flatrates UND im Gegensatz zum Release von WoW gibt es mittlerweile wesentlich mehr Alternativen auf die sich die Spieler insgesamt verteilen. Zu Release von WoW gab es EQ, DAoC, Lineage und ein paar andere Games wie Meridian und noch UO als Urvater der MMORPGs. Mittlerweile gibt es eine Vielzahl.

Selbst wenn Blizzard ein neues MMORPG released, wird es zwar mit Sicherheit ein gutes Spiel werden und auch erfolgreich, aber allein die Randumstände zu Release von WoW haben WoW meiner Meinung nach so durchstarten lassen und die wird es zumindest in der geballten Anzahl nicht mehr geben.


Zum Thema Farmen vs. Grinden..
Es ist das selbe. Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass Grinden in Bezug auf XP beim Leveln als Wort gebraucht wird während farmen XP unabhängig ist und in einem Grossteil, der Fälle als End"Content" herhalten muss. Dass einige Spieler, insbesondere auf diesem Board, zwar bisher in ihren Spielen ausreichen gefarmt haben (Raiden etc.) und dies mit Freuden getan haben, hier aber den Grindfaktor als besonders negativ für Aion darstellen, lässt mich persönlich etwas an deren Intelligenz zweifeln.

Der grösste Unterschied zwischen Grinden und Farmen ist, dass Grinden für XP mit Max Level ein Ende hat, Farmen als Spielprinzip nicht, weil es der Content des Spiels oder zumindest ein Grossteil ist.

Deswegen sehe ich das Grinden in Aion auch als nicht so tragisch an, weil mich das leveln in allen MMORPGs anödet und nur Mittel zum Zweck ist. Augen zu und durch.


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht wäre es wirklich mal an der Zeit die Level in Spielen abzuschaffen und das ganze Skillbezogen zu gestalten. Eventuell so wie in Darkfall, oder EvE Online, natürlich überarbeitet und angepasst.

Dann würde Farmen und Grinden, oder wie auch immer, endlich wegfallen.


----------



## kicks (13. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du das skillbezogene System in Darkfall bei dem man wochenlang nichts anderes gemacht hat als per Makro seine Skills zu pushen, weil man das manuell nicht ertagen konnte ohne die Gefahr akuter Hirnerweichung einzugehen? 
Und in Eve dauert es zu Beginn erstmal Ewigkeiten, in denen du im Prinzip nur Geld erwirtschaften musst, um überhaupt am eigentlichen Spiel teilzunhemen, .


----------



## Ren-Alekz (13. Oktober 2009)

gibt aber auch spieler die auf dieses spielkonzept bestehen, man kanns nicht jedem recht machen, aber es gibt ja eigentlich schon ein ziemlich breite palette an mmo´s und einige werden komplett anders gespielt als andere...wenn es jemanden nicht gefällt, wie AION gespielt werden muss um etwas bestimmtes zu erreichen... dann "kkthxbye" und ferdig..viel disskutieren muss man über so sachen eigentlich nicht..es gibt inzwischen mehr als genug alternativen


----------



## Shagkul (13. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Meinst du das skillbezogene System in Darkfall bei dem man wochenlang nichts anderes gemacht hat als per Makro seine Skills zu pushen, weil man das manuell nicht ertagen konnte ohne die Gefahr akuter Hirnerweichung einzugehen?
> Und in Eve dauert es zu Beginn erstmal Ewigkeiten, in denen du im Prinzip nur Geld erwirtschaften musst, um überhaupt am eigentlichen Spiel teilzunhemen, .



Darum ja angepasst, schon klar das sich das auch nicht grad verlockend anhört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell ist der Nachteil beim leveln nun mal, dass die Spiele oftmals in der Anfangsphase etwas zäh wirken, oder die Bereiche dann später verwaisen.
Darum dürfen sich Entwickler auch gerne mal was ganz neues einfallen lassen. Solange muss man da halt durch bis zum Endlevel, soviele Alternativen gibts dann ja auch nicht.


----------



## Rygel (13. Oktober 2009)

na, da habe ich ja was angestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! kennt jemand noch "castle of illusions"? da musste ich auch immer grinden.



TheAlexiel schrieb:


> Mhhh aus irgendeinen Grund muss ich gerade an Diablo I + II denken. Eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele überhaupt. Und wer weiss noch was man da machen musste um im Level zu steigen? Na? Na? Richtig! Grinden. Und trotzdem haben es genug Leute gespielt und sich sogar "Wettkämpfe" gliefert, wer zuerst auf 99 ist.


dass die reihe sehr beliebt war/ist wusste ich. selbst gespielt habe ich es nicht, muss ich zugeben. ich kann mir echt schwer vorstellen wie man mit so einem schlichten spielprinzip noch leute begeistern will. immerhin ist diablo2 schon 9 jahre alt! MMORPGs gab es da in der heutigen form noch nicht. die spieler sind im laufe der zeit anspruchsvoller geworden - ich bin neugierig wie man dem in diablo3 beikommen will bzw. ob das prinzip dauerkloppen (quests gabs da nicht, oder?) heute noch für ein hitspiel reicht.


----------



## kicks (13. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> immerhin ist diablo2 schon 9 jahre alt! MMORPGs gab es da in der heutigen form noch nicht.



lol


----------



## Kalzar3 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß nicht warum sich so viel beschweren, dass sie Monster töten müssen um zu leveln, ohne eine Quest dafür zu haben.
Hallo? Das ist/war ganz normal so.

In allen MMO(RPG) war(ist) es üblich durch das töten von Monster zu leveln. Das ist ganz normal. Man sucht sich Monster und kloppt munter drauf los. Freut sich über den Loot und kloppt weiter ... für härte Gegner, die mehr XP bringen und bessere Sachen dropen wurde dann eine Gruppe gesucht. Everquest 1, AC, DAoC, Final Fantasy XI, Anarchie Online, Horizons, Vanguard ... etc. zu 90% XP über Monster töten ohne irgendwelche (aufgesetzen) Quests.

Quests waren etwas besonders und wurden wegen der Story, Belohnung oder auch wegen der Herausforderung gemacht.

Erst mit Everquest 2 und WoW wurde die Questdichte so hoch, dass man alleine über Quests leveln konnte. Und ich finde Aion kommt da ziemlich nah ran.


Und zum Thema grinden ... In den Spielen die ich oben aufgezählt musste man auch, teilweise Stunden, die gleichen Mobs hauen, um mal ein Level aufzusteigen. Aber es hat Spass gemacht, weils trotzdem abwechslungsreich war.

Und das ist der große Unterschied zu den asiatischen Spielen. Lineage 2 als prominentes Beispiel. Bis lvl 10-15 gehts noch recht zügig. Aber dann gehts los. Ein Fläche mit 20-30 Mobs, wenn man Glück hatte waren es nicht immer die gleichen. Und nun wurden die nacheinander abgeschlachtet ohne Taktik, ohne was beachtet zu müssen. Besonderen Loot gibts da auch nicht. Alles nur Vendorzeugs. Ganz selten mal ein teures Item, welches man aber auch teuer beim Händler kaufen konnte. Also nur "1","2" drücken, looten, nächster "1","2" drücken, looten. Auf lvl 20 musste man das schon mehrere Stunden machen für 1 lvl up. Total Langweilig, ohne Abwechslung oder Überraschungsmomente .. einfach stupide. Eine Alternative dazu gabs nicht. Quests waren halt kille 20,50, 100 .. sammle 10, 20 (droprate von 10%) oder laufquest und es glaub einen kleinen Bonus. Und daher stammt der Begriff grinden und Asiagrinder. Man braucht keinen skill, hat null Abwechslung und man braucht enorm viel Zeit, um einen Fortschritt zu erkennen. DAS ist grinden.


Um noch den Bogen zu bekommen. Ich finde Aion ist ein klasse Spiel. Es wird sehr viel Abwechslung geboten und motiviert. 
Ich persönliche wäre sogar mit weniger Quests glücklicher. Einfach irgendwohin und schnetzeln. Aber ich habe dann immer das Gefühl irgendetwas zu verpassen, wenn ich eine Quest auslasse... und das Questbuch hat nur begrenzt Platz. Also renne ich (manchmal stupid) alle Quests ab und muß mich manchmal regelrecht "zwingen" jetzt nicht die Quest, dann die nächste Quest etc zu machen. Einfach mal im Gebiet bleiben und 1 Stunde Monster hauen und Rohstoffe sammeln weils mir Spass macht.

Also weniger nörgeln und nicht ständig zu der 50 schielen. Genießt das Spiel, habt Spass!

Kalzar


----------



## Stancer (13. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> na, da habe ich ja was angestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Musste auch lachen.....

Guter Witz aber probier doch mal die hier :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meridian_59
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_Online
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everquest

Das letztgenannte ist übrigens das MMORPG, von dem WoW etwa 80-90% des Gameplays abgeschaut haut ! (Das Ur-WoW)
Aber alle drei sind bei weitem Anspruchsvoller als ein grossteil der heutigen MMORPG ! Das alles auf Massenverkostung zugeschnitten wird, bedeutet nicht das es Anspruchsvoller wird...eher das Gegenteil.
Manche nennen WoW nicht umsonst "Diablo in 3D"


----------



## Syniera (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregng auch net. Bin mit meiner Kleri fast ohne "grinden" bis Lvl 31 gekommen und ohne nocheinmal groß in anderen Gebieten zu schaun hah ich noch ordentlich questen im Log. Was hab ich gemacht? HAbe trotz des Kleris immer mal ein paar Gegner mehr mitgenommen, bin relativ oft in Gebiete/ Zonen die für Gruppen ausgeleght sind, da ich das Gruppenspiel mag und hab ein bissl meine Berufe geskillt. Ein ganzes Lvl musste ich noch nicht ohne Questen auskommen, ihr dürft aber auch nicht immer versuchen das Mini- Max- Prinzip zu fahren. Und zudem? Was schadet es euch mal eine Stunde lang Viecher zu töten? Habt ihr dadurch weniger Ep´s, weniger Chance auf Loot?
Jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit: Ja, aber nach Feierabend muss so etwas Stumpfsinniges nicht sein. Habe meinen Kalender auch recht voll und kann mittlerweile fast nur noch abends spielen. Wenn euch das echt sooo gegen den Strich geht, dann spielt doch ein anderes MMO. War auf der Suche nach etwas Neuem und wenn mir mal etwas überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, dann hab´ich es halt nicht weiter gespielt, was soll daran schlimm sein?
Ob ihr nun "farmt" oder "grindet", ihr wollt, dass am Ende was dabei herum kommt. Und ehrlich gesagt: Es ist mir lieber, vielleicht ein viertel des Lvl´s zu "grinden" als nur noch einzuloggen, um stundenlang zu farmen, da ich für den nächsten Raid Blümchen brauche oder blödes Erz zum sondieren. KAnn sein, dass es bei Aon auch so wird, aber wer oder was soll mich bitte daran hindern zu gehen?


----------



## Apocalyptica (13. Oktober 2009)

also ich mache ne kombi aus beidem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


während ich meinen sammel-skill pushe kill ich auf dem weg zur nächsten erzader einfach alles was mir über den weg läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roy1971 (14. Oktober 2009)

Kalzar3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht warum sich so viel beschweren, dass sie Monster töten müssen um zu leveln, ohne eine Quest dafür zu haben.
> Hallo? Das ist/war ganz normal so.
> 
> In allen MMO(RPG) war(ist) es üblich durch das töten von Monster zu leveln. Das ist ganz normal. Man sucht sich Monster und kloppt munter drauf los. Freut sich über den Loot und kloppt weiter ... für härte Gegner, die mehr XP bringen und bessere Sachen dropen wurde dann eine Gruppe gesucht. Everquest 1, AC, DAoC, Final Fantasy XI, Anarchie Online, Horizons, Vanguard ... etc. zu 90% XP über Monster töten ohne irgendwelche (aufgesetzen) Quests.
> ...



100% sign


----------



## Gumja (14. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP = grinden
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops = farmen
> 15x die selben Mobs killen für XP + Drops + weils ein NPC so will = questen
> 
> ...


Klingt Witzig... und viele sehens sogar so...
Nur wenn ich 15 Mobs umhau ist das für mich persönlich noch kein grinden... Denn gerade bei Aion ist die Welt teilweise so zugepflastert mit Mobs, dass ich alleine um zu dem Ort zu kommen, wo die Mobs spawnen, die ich für mein Quest brauche, schon 15 andere Mobs umhaun musste...

Meine *"persönliche"* Ansicht:

Grinden:
Einen sicheren Ort suchen, in dessen Nähe genügend Mobs spawnen und dann stundenlang diese Mobs zu dem Savespot pullen und sie dort in Ruhe umkloppen...
Ob das Ziel dieser Aktion nun Gold/Kinah ist, die Möglichkeit auf bestimmte Drops oder einfach nur Exp, bleibt dabei egal...
Meistens "grindet" man dabei Mobs die im Level höher oder zumindest gleichwertig sind!

Farmen:
Farmen bedeutet für mich, dass ich etwas brauche (und damit meine ich NICHT Gold/Kinah oder Exp) sondern Items fürs Craften oder für irgendwelche Queste.
Hierbei bewegt sich der Char meistens in einem gewissem Umfeld immer im Kreis, von einem Spawnpunkt zum nächsten, eben von Mob zu Mob, der genau die Sachen droppt die man braucht.
Das dabei logischerweise auch Gold/Kinah und Exp abfällt ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur passierts beim "farmen" halt häufig genug, dass man Mobs "farmt" die weit unter dem eigenen Level sind und dementsprechend weniger Exp/Gold/Kinah abwerfen und man selbst die gedroppten Items selten noch braucht und höchstens im AH verscherbeln kann (oder kleinen Gildies geben sollte)


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Für mich existiert gar kein "grinden". Für mich ist alles Leveln und dazu zählt alles was EP und den Char vorwärts bringt.


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

Ist wohl Definitionssache. Für mich ist Grinden stumpfe Handlungsabläufe ohne höheres Ziel zu wiederholen, weil ein Randprodukt, in dem Fall dann die XP eines Mobs, den Levelbalken ein wenig nach vorne schiebt.


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Ist wohl Definitionssache. Für mich ist Grinden stumpfe Handlungsabläufe ohne höheres Ziel zu wiederholen, weil ein Randprodukt, in dem Fall dann die XP eines Mobs, den Levelbalken ein wenig nach vorne schiebt.



Das kann man aber auf alles anwenden, was zur Routine wird. Wie gesagt damals zu Release WoW MC geraidet und nach dem 2. mal Ragna hätte ich den Monitor auch ausmachen können. Blind die paar Tasten gedrückt und es hat trotzdem funktioniert.


----------



## Rygel (14. Oktober 2009)

danke für die kleine geschichtsstunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! einzig everquest klingt für mich nach *heutigen* maßstäben noch spielbar. ich bin sicher dass es damals viele fans gab (und vermutlich heute noch gibt), man darf aber nicht außer acht lassen dass heute, 2009, andere maßstäbe gelten als damals. WoW hat doch da ganz klar neue standards gesetzt und die spielerschaft zumindest insofern beeinflusst dass nun jedes MMO daran gemessen wird. (gespielt hat es eh jeder zweite?!) jetzt zu sagen "ach, 2000 musste man nicht questen, da hat mobkloppen auch gereicht. warum sollte da heute anders sein?" ist doch quatschig! das ist ja als würde man sagen "ach, 1980 hat ja n walkman auch gereicht. warum sollte ich heute mit nem ipod rumrennen?". ich messe doch aion nicht an spielen die ihr vor 10 jahren gespielt habt sondern an aktuellen sachen! dieses grinden ist einfach überholt und wurde zu dem zeitpunkt hinfällig als blizzard im februar 2005 mit ihren quests daherkamen.

weiß jemand in wie weit sich die asia-version von aion mit der dt. version gleicht? werden die spieländerungen immer an beiden versionen vorgenommen oder gibt es unterschiede? denn wenn man für den westl. markt (gerüchtehalber?) extra quests in aion eingefügt hat, sehe ich nicht warum man nicht noch ein paar weitere einfügen könnte. die leute, die spaß am grinden haben könnten das dann weiter tun und die Qs ignorieren. aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dass das dann jemand machen würde.


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das kann man aber auf alles anwenden, was zur Routine wird. Wie gesagt damals zu Release WoW MC geraidet und nach dem 2. mal Ragna hätte ich den Monitor auch ausmachen können. Blind die paar Tasten gedrückt und es hat trotzdem funktioniert.



Stimmt schon. Raiden ist prinzipiell das selbe. Allerdings stellt es noch minimale Anforderungen an den Spieler, denn er muss sich mit anderen Spielern arrangieren und zumindest beim ersten Kill das Skript in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Rest Raid umsetzen oder lernen. 

XP Grinden ist stupide dump dröge, da man es von Anfang an direkt ohne auch nur halb geistig anwesend zu sein stundenlang betreiben kann ohne auch nur irgendetwas von seinem Char oder dem Mob auf den man haut oder dem Spiel an sich zu wissen. Grinden eben..


----------



## ei8th (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, im großen und Ganzen, ist das auch eine Frage des "Second-to-Second" gameplays (also grob übersetzt: was tut man von Sekunde zu Sekunde, und wieviel Spaß macht das) 

Wie oben beschrieben wäre das in Lineage 1,2, Loot, ohne Taktik ohne sonstiges. Bei Diablo hingegen wäre es klicklicklklickkampfblutspritztHeiltrankCastblutspritzHeiltrankHeiltrankklickkli
ck-Loot.

Bei Diablo macht einfach das "grinden" an sich Spaß, weil das Spiel genau darauf ausgelegt ist. Die wussten, ok in unserem Spiel wird der Spieler 99% der Zeit Monster töten, also machen wir das Monster-töten verdammt spaßig.

Bei MMOs hingegen macht man sich mehr Gedanken um das Meta-Game und das "Endgame", so dass da der Second-to-Second Aspekt leicht vergessen wird. Und sobald das dann zu einem "Grind" verkommt ists natürlich aus.


----------



## kicks (14. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> "ach, 1980 hat ja n walkman auch gereicht. warum sollte ich heute mit nem ipod rumrennen?".



Der ipod ist aber technologisch ein Vortschritt gegenüber dem Walkman von 1980 (Bessere Tonqualität, mehr Speichervolumen, kleiner). WoW war das nicht. Nur weil nun auch jeder Casual plötzlich MMORPGs gespielt hat, ist das nicht zwangsläufig ein Beweis dafür.



Rygel schrieb:


> weiß jemand in wie weit sich die asia-version von aion mit der dt. version gleicht? werden die spieländerungen immer an beiden versionen vorgenommen oder gibt es unterschiede? denn wenn man für den westl. markt (gerüchtehalber?) extra quests in aion eingefügt hat, sehe ich nicht warum man nicht noch ein paar weitere einfügen könnte. die leute, die spaß am grinden haben könnten das dann weiter tun und die Qs ignorieren. aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht dass das dann jemand machen würde.



-die asiatische und US/EU Version sind gleich bis auf die Sprache
-die Quest XP wird ab einem der nächsten Patches zum teil um das 5 fache erhöht ab lvl40


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Die EP werden aber auch in der asiatischen Version angehoben. Einziger Unterschied ist also die Sprache und in der EU/US Version sind die Questtexte etwas ausführlicher.


----------



## Rygel (15. Oktober 2009)

kicks schrieb:


> Der ipod ist aber technologisch ein Vortschritt gegenüber dem Walkman von 1980 (Bessere Tonqualität, mehr Speichervolumen, kleiner). WoW war das nicht. Nur weil nun auch jeder Casual plötzlich MMORPGs gespielt hat, ist das nicht zwangsläufig ein Beweis dafür.



d.h. die technologie ist immer noch die selbe geblieben wie damals, ja? nehme an du beziehst das auf spielinhalte wie leveln, stufenaufstiege, klassen usw., oder? das hat aion aber ebenfalls übernommen, und zwar ohne große neuerungen! man nehme an Qs würden aus aion (und neueren spielen) entfernt werden, und der aufstieg wäre ausschließlich über den grind zu machen ... da würden wohl die wenigsten spieler lange mitmachen. mich eingeschlossen.

"diablo 3" werde ich mir ansehen, wenn es erscheint. bin gespannt ob ich mich dort mit dem grind besser anfreunden kann, wenn das spiel direkt darauf abzielt bzw. einem dies als spieler schmackhaft gemacht wird. in einem MMORPG von heute halte ich es für rückschrittlich und unangebracht.


----------

